# \      .  44

## gnkash

! , !         . ,    .       3990  ., 44.     .      .      .       ... !!!!

----------


## ERNE

> ! , !         . ,    .       3990  ., 44.     .      .      .       ... !!!!

  .   1  "  -  ".   .    -  - "" (, 11/31; 8 (0532) 508-313; http://www.hotel-s.poltava.ua/price.htm).   , 44 -  .

----------


## Enter

> , 44 -  .

    .   ǳ, 44  ,  . 
,     . , 8   .       ,    ,      ǳ, 44.   

> 1  "  -  ".

     ?  .   , 11/31 - 1,6 ,   . " "  , 11/31 - 700  (  ,    -  200).

----------


## Olio

> . , 8   .       ,

        150.      ,   
61 05 98.   95

----------


## ERNE

> .   ǳ, 44  ,  .

      .    -. :)   

> .   , 11/31 - 1,6 ,   . " "  , 11/31 - 700  (  ,    -  200).

      -  .    ~800 .      ~500 .          .

----------


## gnkash

""     ,     1         8.      .  -.

----------


## Enter

> ""     ,     1         8.      .  -.

    . , 44,       (      ).   

> -  .    ~800 .      ~500 .          .

  ,       , ,    ,    ,      (    )

----------


## ERNE

> ""     ,     1         8.      .  -.

       ,  :  7, 12  / 14, 18, 31, 33, 38, 46, 47.
          50 "  -  ".   

> ,       , ,    ,    ,      (    )

       ,          (Ctrl + D   3.4.4)

----------


## Enter

> ,          (Ctrl + D   3.4.4

  .           . , ,    ? :)

----------


## ERNE

> , ,    ? :)

     ?    -      "",    ,      -   "" . -  :)   
      :)

----------


## Enter

> ?    -      "",    ,      -   "" . -  :)
>       :)

  .   .

----------


## LAEN

50 "  -  "    ! 
  1/4/9        8/12    ,    .  **:    ,      ?

----------


## gnkash

,   -  50. ,      (   ).      .  -     .            !      - 7  .        .      !!!!!
     !!!!

----------


## Olio

> (   ).

----------

